
Live Share now included in Visual Studio 2019, available for VS Code - lostintangent
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/live-share-now-included-with-visual-studio-2019/
======
lostintangent
PM for Live Share here! Our team has _loved_ working with the community on
this product over the last year, and we're excited to reach this milestone,
and get even broader feedback ([https://github.com/microsoftdocs/live-
share](https://github.com/microsoftdocs/live-share)). Developer collaboration
is something we're very passionate about, and so we're keen to continue
learning how to make it even more enjoyable and efficient for everything from
pair programming, interactive classrooms, team brown bags,
onboarding/mentoring, code reviews, hack-a-thons, etc.

Live Share is now available for both Visual Studio and Visual Studio Code
([https://aka.ms/vsls-pack](https://aka.ms/vsls-pack)), including the ability
to collaborate between them! So if you're using either one of those tools, and
you get a chance to check out Live Share, please don't hesitate to share your
thoughts and let us know how we can improve further. Also, if you're new to
Live Share, and are curious why we built it (great question!), you can check
out this article for a little more details: [https://aka.ms/vsls-
why](https://aka.ms/vsls-why).

~~~
thekingofh
Would you be able to comment on how Microsoft is allowing these sorts of
projects considering I imagine it would cut into Visual Studio (paid version)
revenue? I've almost completely switched over to VSCode from Vim+Ctags and
it's also converted a few of my Linux using friends over as well. Essentially,
how in the world does this fund your team? Not that I'm complaining, but it
really does seem like a monumental effort.

~~~
lostintangent
Within Visual Studio, our team culture is very focused on solving customer
pain points, and ensuring we can address the broadest set of developers
possible. Over time, we hope that some of those developers consider using
other Microsoft products (such as Azure), assuming we do a good job of
providing a delightful and integrated experience. Additionally, there’s plenty
of value within the Visual Studio SKUs, which allows us to decide which
features are available in each. We decided to make Live Share available across
all VS SKUs and VS Code, because we believed that real-time collaboration was
something that is applicable to the vast majority of developers.

~~~
joshschreuder
Send my thanks to whoever was responsible for making CodeLens gradually
available in more SKUs. I think in 2015 it was Enterprise only, then Pro and
above only in 2017 and in 2019 it's in the Community edition. Super useful
feature that I notice VS Code has been inspired by also.

~~~
lostintangent
I'll make sure to pass this feedback on to the right folks!

------
arjun27
Live Share has been super fun to use, and the one underrated capability is the
ability to build extensions on top of it. I built a text chat extension[1] on
Live Share, and I'm keen to see more extensions that bring shared experiences
for developers while writing/reviewing code.

[1]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=karigari...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=karigari.chat)

------
sys_64738
Before you ask, here's how :)

[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/tmux_for_collaborative_editi...](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/tmux_for_collaborative_editing)

~~~
lostintangent
Our team actually uses tmux all the time! That said, we figured there was room
for an awesome collaboration tool for folks that preferred GUI-based
editors/IDEs.

In addition, you can start a Live Share session, share a terminal, and then
use Vim/tmux/etc. from there. A bit of overkill, but still kind of cool :)

~~~
cdelsolar
I have actually done exactly that (because we were working on multiple repos
at once but sharing a new repo on LiveShare while a session is on disconnects
everyone..)

~~~
lostintangent
I'd love to hear more about the Live Share issue you ran into, and make sure
we're tracking it ([https://github.com/microsoft/live-
share](https://github.com/microsoft/live-share)).

~~~
cdelsolar
If you open a new Live Share session with a folder of code let's say, and then
you want to add another folder to the workspace, this disconnects everyone and
ends the session. I've reproduced it multiple times.

~~~
lostintangent
Ah OK got it, yeah that's a known limitation. That's something we plan to add
support for very soon. Apologies for the current inconvenience!

~~~
cdelsolar
No worries! Fantastic tool.

------
lima
Hoping for Live Share support in Jetbrains IDEs.

There's Floobits, but it's proprietary and uploads your code to their servers.

